# Dog killed by coyote



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
My friend's 15 year old cocker spaniel was killed by coyotes last night. She had him outside (he couldn't really walk), and she did her usual routine of walking over to the neighbor's house to pick up the other dog. She went in to the neighbors house for less than 10 minutes and the dog was gone. Less than 5 minutes later she heard a lot of coyote activity and realized that they probably took him. This is a good reminder not to leave your little guys unattended outside if you live in an area that has coyotes, bears, etc. My heart is breaking for her right now


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's so sad .Your friend must be devastated. My heart goes out to her and the family.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Coyotes are my biggest fear around here!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a scare last week in my little city back yard. A huge bird saw maddie and came circling down then it hung out for a couple of days. It was larger than the hawk's at my sisters. But it wasn't pretty enough to be an eagle. I'm happy the big bird is very vocal and lets me know its around.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

How awful !l...We have them in my area too ..which is the main reason I have my Whimsy piddle pad trained. We never have to go outside at night or early morning. The only time we go out is during the day when the weather is nice to play in the backyard TOGETHER. She is never without me. Yes..I'm paranoid.
There have been several dogs in the burbs around me that have been killed or attacked with the owner nearby. And yes...they can jump fences.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is devastating. Thank God we don't have that worry here. My heart goes out to your friend.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How horrific for your friend. 

We have huge birds that circle overhead, too, Suzi. There is a narrow strip of land 20-30 feet wide outside our yard along a drainage slough, where we walk the boys to go potty. Several different water birds live there, beavers, nutria, and some other water animals. On this grassy strip of land, about two months ago, we found what looked like the remains of a raccoon - the claws, fur, intestines, and some flesh were still there. I am assuming a coyote got him. Our boys always go out to potty on leash with one of us. Last night, around 1 a.m., Augie came and told me he had to go potty. If he has to pee, he will usually go in our back yard, near the house. If he has to poo, he will head out through the arbor to this grassy strip along the slough. He was really pulling on his leash to go out through the arbor. For some reason, I felt really uneasy going out there last night, and took him to the front yard, where he did do his business. Are coyotes brazen enough to go after a dog on leash held by a human? I always have my heavy maglite flashlight, but have my doubts that would be much of a deterrent to a coyote hell-bent on taking a small dog - especially since a raccoon seemed no match for one.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

We too have bears and beavers and raccoons and birds. Ted never goes out alone except for our back deck which is elevated and blocked off at the steps. Because we have patio doors and a bay window I can see him while he is there. He never spends too long out there anyhow if I'm not there!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, so sad!! 

Ya, we have a little fenced in front yard for Tillie and she only uses it to go outside and potty, with me standing right there... when the weather is really nice she sun bathes out there with the cats, we are deep in a city though, but I sun bath right along side her! lol


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is so sad...We live on the bluffs overlooking town. A neighbor was telling me a couple weeks ago, that he had let his retriever out to potty...and she had run off to do her business. When he called her to come back in, she didn't come. He called more and when she still didn't come, he went looking...he found her chest deep in snow with coyotes movin' in on her. He was so thankful that he had gotten to her before it was too late! But it was definately a wakeup call for us, to be sure and supervise the girls when they're out pottying in the dark


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> How horrific for your friend.
> 
> We have huge birds that circle overhead, too, Suzi. There is a narrow strip of land 20-30 feet wide outside our yard along a drainage slough, where we walk the boys to go potty. Several different water birds live there, beavers, nutria, and some other water animals. On this grassy strip of land, about two months ago, we found what looked like the remains of a raccoon - the claws, fur, intestines, and some flesh were still there. I am assuming a coyote got him. Our boys always go out to potty on leash with one of us. Last night, around 1 a.m., Augie came and told me he had to go potty. If he has to pee, he will usually go in our back yard, near the house. If he has to poo, he will head out through the arbor to this grassy strip along the slough. He was really pulling on his leash to go out through the arbor. For some reason, I felt really uneasy going out there last night, and took him to the front yard, where he did do his business. Are coyotes brazen enough to go after a dog on leash held by a human? I always have my heavy maglite flashlight, but have my doubts that would be much of a deterrent to a coyote hell-bent on taking a small dog - especially since a raccoon seemed no match for one.


Coyotes are USUALLY wary of people, and will keep their distance. But in areas where they have become very habituated to people (like in National Parks, here and in Canada) they become much more brazen. In Nova Scotia, we were warned by park rangers to always carry a big stick when walking Kodi, day or night. They told us that if a Coyote didn't move off when they saw us, to run toward them, yelling. If they started closing in, we were told to hit them on the snout with the stick, as hard as possible.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes they are brazen enough, even if you are holding the leash. Linda


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

krandall said:


> Coyotes are USUALLY wary of people, and will keep their distance. But in areas where they have become very habituated to people (like in National Parks, here and in Canada) they become much more brazen. In Nova Scotia, we were warned by park rangers to always carry a big stick when walking Kodi, day or night. They told us that if a Coyote didn't move off when they saw us, to run toward them, yelling. If they started closing in, we were told to hit them on the snout with the stick, as hard as possible.


Thanks for the advice. I will bring a stick from now on.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

sashamom said:


> Yes they are brazen enough, even if you are holding the leash. Linda


Not at all comforting, but thank you for the information. In light of this information, and the fact that I think a raccoon was recently killed by a coyote, I think we will be altering our late night potty trips. I can't imagine anything more horrid than losing our babies in this manner. I usually have a garden trowel in hand as well - for poop pickup. But doubt it is long enough to reach and do any damage to an attacking coyote.

There have been times when Augie digs in his heels and refuses to go out in that strip of grass beyond our yard. I figure he smells something bad out there and knows best, so I have never forced him to go or carried him out there when he has balked at going.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is so horrible!! I saw one in our yard during a really bad drought back in 2000. It was NOT afraid of me when I yelled at it and it hopped on it's back legs like a rabbit-weird. Makes me want to carry pepper spray!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Very sorry for your friends loss.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

this is not too far away from me...happened in October. Makes me shudder to think of it!

"A coyote jumped a six-foot-tall fence in Wheaton and grabbed a dog earlier this week, injuring it, Wheaton police said.

The dog in the attack that occurred around 9:15 p.m. Tuesday in the 1300 block of Brighton Drive is expected to recover, according to the news release from police.

The homeowner reported that a coyote jumped over their fence and grabbed the dog but dropped it when the homeowner yelled and ran toward the coyote. The dog was taken to an emergency veterinarian, police said."


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

They say that coyotes don't like loud noises so when either my husband or I take Tyler out, either to do his business or for a walk, we carry an "air horn" with us. It's actually a can of air called Falcon Signal Horn Jr. It's small and easy to carry or put in a jacket pocket but makes a very loud noise. Thankfully, I have not had to use it during the 7 years we have lived in "coyote country", although we have seen them walking on our street and cutting through our property on occasion. Many small dogs and cats have disappeared here on Cape Cod. It's very scary.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> They say that coyotes don't like loud noises so when either my husband or I take Tyler out, either to do his business or for a walk, we carry an "air horn" with us. It's actually a can of air called Falcon Signal Horn Jr. It's small and easy to carry or put in a jacket pocket but makes a very loud noise. Thankfully, I have not had to use it during the 7 years we have lived in "coyote country", although we have seen them walking on our street and cutting through our property on occasion. Many small dogs and cats have disappeared here on Cape Cod. It's very scary.


The only thing that would worry me about that, Mary, is that it might scare the dog enough to make them slip their collar or harness. Then the whole situation is completely out of your control.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> The only thing that would worry me about that, Mary, is that it might scare the dog enough to make them slip their collar or harness. Then the whole situation is completely out of your control.


I had Augie slip out of a collar once in calm conditions. That is when I switched to Martingales. My worry would be that I couldn't react quickly and calmly enough to blow the horn until damage had been done to my dog. I do think Augie has sensed where or if coyotes are present, because he will occasionally act totally weird in certain places, places that I know for fact that coyotes frequent. I have learned to pay attention, because I have learned to trust their instincts.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Good point, Karen, but as Linda mentioned, I also switched to the Martingale collar as I had Bailey slip out of his collar when we were in Holliston and he was frightened by a boy riding toward us on a bicycle. 
At this point I have no worries with Tyler, as he doesn't hear!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Good point, Karen, but as Linda mentioned, I also switched to the Martingale collar as I had Bailey slip out of his collar when we were in Holliston and he was frightened by a boy riding toward us on a bicycle.
> At this point I have no worries with Tyler, as he doesn't hear!


Ha! Hadn't thought about that!:biggrin1:


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that- how terrible. I don't have a problem with them here, but used to live on the border of a National Park, and they were all over. I had big dogs then, and they never came close to the house. But we used to hear them yipping at night.... chilling sound.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

how sad. My mom has coyotes where she lives and I never,despite my mom always saying she'll be fine, let maya off the leash when I am at her house.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nikita said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that- how terrible. I don't have a problem with them here, but used to live on the border of a National Park, and they were all over. I had big dogs then, and they never came close to the house. But we used to hear them yipping at night.... chilling sound.


Our neighbors had a HUGE GSD for many years, and as long as he was alive (even though he was a TOTAL pussy cat) the coyotes stayed away. It didn't take long after he died before they sarted coming closer. The neighbor's other dogs, Springer Spaniels, seem to be no deterrent at all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ronit, was this close to you??? Make sure you watch those precious boys outside!


----------



## nkl811 (Feb 26, 2011)

I live in the northwest suburbs of Chicago, and have had several recent close calls with coyotes. 
Just a few days ago, I had my 2 dogs out for their morning walk at about 8AM, my 8 month old Hav puppy and 2 year old Shi Poo. I turned around and saw a coyote running down the street towards us, probably 50 yards away. I realized there was another coyote following him. I knew we were in trouble, so I quickly ran the dogs to the front door of a neighbor, while luckily the coyotes made a turn and crossed the street cutting through another neighbor's back yard. 

Just a week prior to this, I let the dogs out in our fenced in yard, at lunch time. I quickly grabbed a jacket and followed them. Both dogs were at the back fence barking like crazy. I ran out there, only to find a coyote on the other side of the fence. I started yelling and it just stayed there. I grabbed both pups and sprinted in, and the coyote just stood and watched me. 

These coyotes are not afraid of people unfortunately. I am thankful for some ideas presented here. An airhorn would definitely come in handy. Might scare my dogs like crazy, but could save their lives. It is pretty sad I am afraid to take my dogs out for walks in the middle of the day.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, so scary!!! do what ever you have to to keep yourself and your pups safe!!


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

nkl811 said:


> I live in the northwest suburbs of Chicago, and have had several recent close calls with coyotes.
> Just a few days ago, I had my 2 dogs out for their morning walk at about 8AM, my 8 month old Hav puppy and 2 year old Shi Poo. I turned around and saw a coyote running down the street towards us, probably 50 yards away. I realized there was another coyote following him. I knew we were in trouble, so I quickly ran the dogs to the front door of a neighbor, while luckily the coyotes made a turn and crossed the street cutting through another neighbor's back yard.
> 
> Just a week prior to this, I let the dogs out in our fenced in yard, at lunch time. I quickly grabbed a jacket and followed them. Both dogs were at the back fence barking like crazy. I ran out there, only to find a coyote on the other side of the fence. I started yelling and it just stayed there. I grabbed both pups and sprinted in, and the coyote just stood and watched me.
> ...


About 5-6 years ago I used to run into loose dogs while walking my two and knew I needed something just in case. I found this spray to repel dogs and fortunately never had to use it but I felt better having it. I believe the one I had was the Guard Dog brand but here's some others I found on Amazon. Hope this helps!














Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

nkl811 said:


> I live in the northwest suburbs of Chicago, and have had several recent close calls with coyotes.
> Just a few days ago, I had my 2 dogs out for their morning walk at about 8AM, my 8 month old Hav puppy and 2 year old Shi Poo. I turned around and saw a coyote running down the street towards us, probably 50 yards away. I realized there was another coyote following him. I knew we were in trouble, so I quickly ran the dogs to the front door of a neighbor, while luckily the coyotes made a turn and crossed the street cutting through another neighbor's back yard.
> 
> Just a week prior to this, I let the dogs out in our fenced in yard, at lunch time. I quickly grabbed a jacket and followed them. Both dogs were at the back fence barking like crazy. I ran out there, only to find a coyote on the other side of the fence. I started yelling and it just stayed there. I grabbed both pups and sprinted in, and the coyote just stood and watched me.
> ...


Wow, you've had some pretty close calls. I would be very nervous in those situations, especially when the coyotes are so brazen as to follow you and hang around your fenced-in yard. I've used the air horn a couple of times in the past 7 years and my dogs, although aware of it, didn't freak out. I realize, though, that not all dogs react the same. Stay vigilant and I hope you never have another close encounter. As you said, it's pretty bad when you can't enjoy a daytime walk with your "kids".


----------



## nkl811 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hope this helps!
[URL="http://www.amazon.com/Ounce-GUARD-Pepper-Strength-Holster/dp/B003NQJOUK/ref=pd_bxgy_sg_text_y" said:


> Amazon.com: 4 oz. Ounce GUARD DOG Pepper Spray Max. Strength 18% + Belt Holster!: Everything Else[/URL]
> Amazon.com: Mace Brand Muzzle Dog Repellent Pepper Spra: Sports & Outdoors
> Amazon.com: Halt! Dog Repellent 1.5 oz: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Monica, Dooley & Roxie


Thanks for the ideas. I am purchasing this as well. If the air horn doesn't bother them, I will have the pepper spray. I just hope I never have to use either. Now I will be very aware of what is around me. My neighbor told me today that a small dog in our neighborhood was killed last year by coyotes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

nkl811 said:


> I live in the northwest suburbs of Chicago, and have had several recent close calls with coyotes.
> Just a few days ago, I had my 2 dogs out for their morning walk at about 8AM, my 8 month old Hav puppy and 2 year old Shi Poo. I turned around and saw a coyote running down the street towards us, probably 50 yards away. I realized there was another coyote following him. I knew we were in trouble, so I quickly ran the dogs to the front door of a neighbor, while luckily the coyotes made a turn and crossed the street cutting through another neighbor's back yard.
> 
> Just a week prior to this, I let the dogs out in our fenced in yard, at lunch time. I quickly grabbed a jacket and followed them. Both dogs were at the back fence barking like crazy. I ran out there, only to find a coyote on the other side of the fence. I started yelling and it just stayed there. I grabbed both pups and sprinted in, and the coyote just stood and watched me.
> ...


 What a drag to have to be fearful every time you go outside. Does the city try to do anything about it? When I lived at my sisters I almost bought stuff that was wolf urine I don't know if it really works .


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Laurie- this was in NJ (Wall area). I have been told that there have been coyote and bobcat sightings (we have never seen either), but I never let them out at night without me there.


----------

